
Redditors are outraged at r/news moderator's handling of Orlando shooting news - arprocter
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/reddit-news-orlando-shooting-response/
======
Sorry_Rum_Ham
The way the entire thing was handled was deplorable. I got shadowbanned for
posting a link to a BBC article on the shooting, which I only did because I
thought it was weird as shit that it seemed like no one had done so yet.

